# GAMES BOND ON "STAR ONE"



## spykids_666 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi guys.

            There is this new Game show which started today (17th, June, 2005).
Its called the "GAMES BOND". they show two teams playing counter strike.

what i wanted to know is how can we participate in that game show.

i live in gujarat and here i have no info about it. can any one of you guys help.


Thanks.
Spykid666


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 17, 2005)

Can you tell me the time of show?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 18, 2005)

Saw it today , too dull ,it could not attract a gamer like me , how its gonna attract non-gamers. the show will end soon.


FLOP SHOW!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 18, 2005)

Exactly my thoughts. They couldn't have choen a more lame format.

Two teams battle it out across 6 rounds with 3 each as Terrorists and Counter Terrorists. Winning team gets to eliminate one player from the opposition as well as kick one out fromit's own.

Same maps are used each time. The onscreen action looks jerky as if it has been deliberatly slowed down. CS fans will be appalled.


----------



## mamba (Jun 18, 2005)

what a s*itty program !!!!!!!!!!

n 2 think i had expectations that it would be something 4 the non-playing janta 

btw , ashwin , it comes on star 1 , fraidays , 8:30 pm . meri maan , dont even think bout watching it


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 18, 2005)

They sit on their comps dressed up as though they will be going to the Indo Pak border.At least thats what i saw in the ads. Way too much hype and way too much nonsense. I find the environment tighter and more intense in my favourite gaming cafe' in Mumbai


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2005)

i realized its gonna be damn boring the day i saw the promos

infact when they were just showing the joystick with flames in their promos, i knew its gonna be a cr@ppy dull thing 

when the promos just started i thot of getting gamesbond domain, and i guess .co.in and .in were available back then

and when i checked it out a week ago they werent, damn!

i havent seen the last nites show, but i can figure out how it wod have been

all i want to say is codnt they for GODS sake have choosed some better host

heck even a new face wod have done but choosing a damn villain seems outrageous to me


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 18, 2005)

playing solitaire is more fun ...


----------



## anuraag_01 (Jun 18, 2005)

too dumb! too dumb!

okay, so cs is old and not that graphically intensive anymore. nonethless, for a show like that, using laptops makes no sense.

maybe that's the reason behind jerky fram rates of video  capture.

anyway, seems like we'll have to happy with gamer tv.

bye the way, at what times is it on besides 7 in the morning??


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2005)

well tuesday at 7 pm i guess

i watch it @ 2am on monday/tuesdays

dunno the exact timings they air it anytime


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 18, 2005)

@anuraag: Who said they were using laptops? I could clearly make out the LCD screens and seperate i-Ball keyboards and mouse. That wasen't a laptop.

Btw, what confused me most was that which version of  CS were they playing, CS 1.6 or CS:Source. The character models looked like they were from Source but then clipping and particle effects resembled those of CS 1.X.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 19, 2005)

i think they hired actors for that show ....


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 19, 2005)

and i seriously doubt that they play competitively

coz if a team is good then mostly winning by 3-2 is not that common

i m sure there are more of these 3-2 games to c in the future

if the anchoring and their inbetween clips showing scores dun change, its obvious that the show wont air long on STARONE

is there only gonna be CS or other games too, any ideas?


----------



## escape7 (Jun 19, 2005)

I can play better than what these guys play on tv


----------



## deadman (Jun 19, 2005)

Who said it sucked.
It was gr8.

OH! R u talking bout the show.
IT SUCKED
i was talking bout the game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2005)

The lamest show i have ever seen.i knew i should have stuck to gamer Tv instead.What dumb rules and whats with the dam camera postioning,bloody thing moves in Slow mo and we dont even know who's being killed and where,Just shows a cross on the Players face and thats it he's killed.......Bahhh what a stupid show and that idiot Rahul Dev with his silly accent   

Plus its just one game.....and that too CS.WTF where's UT and other STuff


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 19, 2005)

Ahh...
This is more boring than the windows xp installation.
I sleeped when I watched that awafull show.


----------



## salils (Jun 20, 2005)

ya what a hell starting these f**king shows.
TOTALLY BAD CHOICE BY STAR ONE


----------



## mamba (Jun 20, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> all i want to say is codnt they for GODS sake have choosed some better host
> 
> heck even a new face wod have done but choosing a damn villain seems outrageous to me



more of a ' terrorist '


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jun 21, 2005)

I did'nt liked the concept either !


----------



## Tajinder (Jun 21, 2005)

I think if they use strategy games, they would be easer to understand for people at home.


----------



## shaunak (Jun 24, 2005)

minor detail:
in the promos the show an old game: definately not counterstrike:


----------



## domin8r (Jun 24, 2005)

The closest thing to gaming coverage on Indian TV is GamerTV, even those guys are just Mario & Nintendo groupies. Gen-e on CNBC is alright, but is too buiness specific. I wish we had TechTV, like they do in the middle east.


----------



## shaunak (Jun 25, 2005)

well the show format sucked.
the host did toooo much talking,

they concentrated on extra junk rathar than the game

the preveiw map the showed, showed only the locations of c and ct. they should have shown the routes and strategies also,

Also the graphics telecasted sucked.
In fact they should have chiosen a different game to show on tv,counterstrike is aging.they should have choosen americas army 2.4 or call of duty.

plus they should have changed the rule, the looser of one round should have been asked to pick a person to take out from the winning team so the winning team played at a disadvantage of one player so that the loosing team had a chance to win atleast.


----------



## netcracker (Jun 25, 2005)

I would say since this is the first time something like this has been started ,we can give them sOme credit.I think if we give them some time the show and the rules might improve.


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Jun 25, 2005)

u can give them credit for starting the show 

                !!!BUT!!!

u have to blame them for:
1) choosing a crappy host like whatshisname
2) keeping that wierd eliminiation rule(must have thought it would spice    things up),
3) gamers having to wear makeup!(its bad enough they have to sit in some set that looks like the ruined city of atlantis)

starONE should send their whole production team to GAMER.tv and see how thise guys televise tournaments(would help if they went to WCG or CPL!)


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 25, 2005)

man it sucks.....only counterstrike...
i thought...it wuld rewiew something.....
some playing...of diff games...
but alas.....


----------



## Chirag (Jun 26, 2005)

Bimbo show but the game is rocking


----------



## spykids_666 (Jul 16, 2005)

but does any one know how to enter in that show to participate?


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jul 16, 2005)

The show is a waste of time !


----------



## hack expert (Jul 16, 2005)

the show seems great dont know the caliber of the teams but the presentation sucks a bit u get bugged soon


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 17, 2005)

i finally saw an episode ..... oh man .. even the 8 year old boy next to my house can play cs better ... .... they should try something simpler and easy in that show like addition ...


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2005)

guyz this show is not even worth discussing. sucks undoubtly


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe if they had a different format and more interesting and different games every time around!! seeing that same old thing again and again and then the host who could not have been any worse..........going on and on in the same irritating manner.................please start a petition to get it off AIR.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm.. checked out the show recently.

All I've got to say is it "*SUCKS*"

I am a huge Counter Strike fan and my heart aches to see such a game being displayed in this crappy format to a common TV viewer.

I really don't understand why the hell the gamers had to wear all that crappy clothes with damned make-up. 

What gamers need is a soothing and comfortable environment to concentrate instead of a crappy set with a century old looks on it.

Gamers must be getting really frustated there and no wonder they show such bad performance. 

Why the f*** did they choose Rahul Dev as host. It was a Gaming show and not some terrorist venture.

The way this game was presented wil give real bad impression about gamin in the minds of parents.

I really do detest this show and hope this show gives huge losses to the owner and he is compelled to stop it.

And if they would have tried other games like Half life 2 and Doom 3 may be the game could have seen little success


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2005)

@chimay , Doom3 mutiplayer has nothing outstanding but sure is eye candy , they shud have chosen ut2004 , it has difftent varity of modes to enjoy. cs has gone old atleast for a tv show , they shud have chosen cs:source to make it more intrestind, 

but(yawn) the presentation is so dull that i doubt that inclusion any of the new games will help the show.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 18, 2005)

Well if we look at it this way. At least they are coming up with these kind/genre's of shows. In time they ill get better i guess. The person who produces the show probably does not game himself and that is why he seems to be losing out.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 19, 2005)

well it is too boring.. n after watching one show i did not have the courage to tune in another.. rather they should have given previews of recently launched games in india


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 20, 2005)

Halo could have been a better option.


----------



## help_me (Jul 20, 2005)

hey did u all noticed something they use iBall keyboards...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2005)

I saw it today. I didnt know it even existed until today(24 july). It was not bad after all. But, only Counter Strike is not good. Why dont they add more games, like quake and doom,etc.


----------



## netcracker (Jul 31, 2005)

The problem with CS is tht ther is not much of stratergy invoved and is more of shooting skills.Why would someone want to see a bunch of ppl shooting each other in a Virtual World
 :roll: I'll say if they wanna show something Intreasting and Keep the viewer engrossed they should show some strategy Games(AOEII or AOM) as here the show can get intrestng as ther is lot of thinkin involved.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 31, 2005)

@ tarey .. oops d00d .. my bad  ... may b i had had a Doom3 session before writing this post and mentioned the game instinctively  .. yeah Doom3 multiplayer is nothing great and is mostly a single player game ... UT and Quake 3 would have done good job in the show .. any way i never cared to watch the show again after my first episode  .. sucks totally


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 1, 2005)

Maybe this will cheer you up guys. AXN will be launching a game based show on the lines of Gamers TV. It will be previewing and reviewing PC and console games, just as Gamers TV does.

Now all I can wait for is the launch of G4 TV.


----------



## hack expert (Aug 1, 2005)

@netcracker


> The problem with CS is tht ther is not much of stratergy invoved and is more of shooting skills



well CS is the only game were u need strategy as well as shooting skills 
buddy if u dont like CS then atleast dont ..........

also why blame good games  if they are not properly shown on some TV show

i personally feel dat all the games are great


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 1, 2005)

The show sucks big time...The presenter seems like he doesnt have a clue as to whats happening.


----------



## netcracker (Aug 1, 2005)

hack expert said:
			
		

> @netcracker
> 
> 
> > The problem with CS is tht ther is not much of stratergy invoved and is more of shooting skills
> ...



I am not at all saying tht CS is a bad game,but when it comes to showing it on television for the Entertainment of General ppl then it seems to be a Bad choice or rather difficult for TV ppl to show the actual fun in it.. 
As far as I have seen They have not at all shown any stratergy being used by the teams.They jus show two ppl shooting each other and one of them Dies.There is no excitment in tht.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 2, 2005)

The game they should use is NFS or something like that ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

its been 2 yrs since my tv has got some amperes to feed upon, i wonder y u guys see tv even owning a comp ?????


----------



## maVen (Aug 2, 2005)

it is thw owrst prog i have ever seen... man these guys play real bad... i mean my sis can play better hn them...lol


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 2, 2005)

gawd!!! they dont even know the basics


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 3, 2005)

hey the players are fools .. they dont play like n00b's even ....


----------



## hack expert (Aug 3, 2005)

> Hi guys.
> 
> There is this new Game show which started today (17th, June, 2005).
> Its called the "GAMES BOND". they show two teams playing counter strike.
> ...



this is the original post i dont think any one has answered  the query instead we have made discussions on the wether show is good or bad 
well i dunno the procedures for entering if anybody does please help him out

PS: i personally hate the show but isf spykid wants to go atleast answer his query


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 4, 2005)

@hack expert
 I agree with u that no one has tried to answer Spykid666 query but this how usually many threads end up...... any ways most of the game shows r preplanned and only if u have influencial people of sort in and around the show u get a look in..... i have tried many times to get in such game show but to no success....gameshows which even give nos or address do to check the popularity of show...... seldom we hear that our realtives or friends got in those game show by proper method.....i doubt the creditability of even famous game shows .....all know abt whom i am talking........the crorepati in these game shows is the organisers and mobile n/w companies.............


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 4, 2005)

The dress they wear , looks like thay are going to the border to fight.


----------

